# Does anyone know where to get red contacts in Sacramento, CA.



## Tammynize (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm trying to be a vampire and need some special effect contacts. Does anyone know where to get them. I don't need a prescription.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

but you will need a visit to the eye doctor.
call one and ask them how quickly you can get them.


----------



## Tammynize (Oct 16, 2008)

Not if they are 0.00.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 14, 2008)

You will need to see an eye doctor first to get your eye measurements.Even if you dont need prescriptions ones, you still need to measure your eyeballs !!
Then try here Theatrical Red Vampire FX Lenses

FX Contact Lenses for others.Most even have free shipping and ship within 24hrs


----------



## Zombie_Maiden (Sep 12, 2008)

You can order them through EYE MASTERS thats where i get mine but you have have to be fitted for them.


----------

